# Silat Merpati Putih - The Royal Inheritance of Mataram Kingdom



## Mouzalina Mahfud (Nov 12, 2016)

*What is Merpati Putih ?*

_Merpati Putih is the royal inheritance of the Kings and Heirs of the Mataram Kingdom (8th centuries) in Central Java , Indonesia . This style of Pencak is formed since the 1550s after Mataram Kingdom was split into Sultanate (Kraton Yogyakarta) and used by Royal Army. Merpati Putih is a complete system of Fitness, Breathwork, Meditation, Energy Development, Personal Empowerment and Combative Martial Arts that used by Indonesian Military since 1912 and released to the Indonesian public in 1963_

*
===============================================

Tenaga Dalam (Inner Power)
*
_Tenaga Dalam is an aspect of Breathing Techniques that can reduce damage and pain, make you 2 times stronger, make you healthier, aslo can strengthen your senses_

_Certain dynamic (active, moving) Tenaga Dalam methods increase the oxygen uptake by virtue of the greater requirement for chemical energy by the cells. Other more quiescent (inactive, still) methods tend to decrease oxygen uptake due to the the lowering of metabolic activity. It has been found that some practitioners of these traditional practices have refined their ability to the point where they actually enter into altered states where the physiological need for food, air or sleep have been almost completely suspended.

note: Pencak is a term of Javanese martial arts system, Silat is a term of Malay martial arts system, Pencak Silat is a term of Indonesian martial arts

The practice of Qigong and Yoga increase oxygen availability which potentially:
_


_

Supports energy (ATP, AMP, ADP) generation.

Generates water as a by product of energy metabolism which contributes a major portion to the lymph supply.

Enhances immune function.

Supports the body's ability to neutralize free radicals.
_

*===============================================

Getaran Technique (Vibravision)
*
_"Getaran" is an aspect of Silat Merpati Putih (MP) training that focuses on the development of heightened senses and intuition to the point where a Silat practitioner can effectively perceive their surroundings without the use of their eyesight.

This technique allows Silat practitioners to sense the sub-atomic vibrations of their surroundings and to differentiate between these vibrations. Silat practitioners are able to differentiate between the different energies and perceive the weight, volume, velocity, color, shape and substance of ANY object. 
_

_*Sparring blindfolded
*_


----------



## Mouzalina Mahfud (Nov 12, 2016)

*What is Merpati Putih
*




*


Tenaga Dalam (Inner Power)*








*Getaran Technique*










*


Sparring Blindfolded*


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 12, 2016)

Perhaps you could show etiquette and introduce yourself to the community


----------



## Tames D (Nov 13, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Dylan9d (Nov 14, 2016)

> *
> Getaran Technique (Vibravision)
> *
> _"Getaran" is an aspect of Silat Merpati Putih (MP) training that focuses on the development of heightened senses and intuition to the point where a Silat practitioner can effectively perceive their surroundings without the use of their eyesight.
> ...



Really?

I think they make goggles these days with Vibravision so no need to train that


----------



## Mouzalina Mahfud (Nov 14, 2016)

Dylan9d said:


> Really?
> 
> I think they make goggles these days with Vibravision so no need to train that



we help more than 2000 blind people in Indonesia


----------



## Mouzalina Mahfud (Nov 18, 2016)

this is legit, no peek, reading ID card while blindfolded


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 18, 2016)

I would have to see a scientific test of this by scientists to believe any of it.  To many charlatans out there!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 18, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I would have to see a scientific test of this by scientists to believe any of it.  To many charlatans out there!


I would have to see a scientific test by scientists assisted by professional magicians who know exactly how such feats are faked through trickery. Most scientists are not experienced in dealing with test subjects who are actively working to fool them.


----------



## Mouzalina Mahfud (Nov 18, 2016)

if you someday prove it yourself, and you experience it yourself, that there is no trick, no deception, and you've run tests/trials on it, would you believe it or you will still not believe in it because there is no scientific evidence ?

i hope you're one of those audiences

Detect colours





Detect colours and shapes


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 18, 2016)

Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof.  I can't follow the language in the videos, so I don't know what's being said. There are several ways to do this that are common in stage magic and mentalism. Do it in a controlled setting, and I'll be impressed.   Until then, I see parlor tricks like spear bending and many of the other "martial art" demonstrations done.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 18, 2016)

Brian, Tony, and JKS are being quite diplomatic. I'm much more blunt.

George Dillman does the same sort of BS. 
Do you really think anybody here is going to believe this nonsense?

Here's what happens when this silliness encounters the real world:





Those subatomic vibrations you're sensing with your ESP? They're caused by me laughing at your claims.


----------



## Mouzalina Mahfud (Nov 18, 2016)

there is no untouched KO, it's a fake, Tenaga Dalam or Qigong has a limits, comparing to a superman is a kid's fantasy, a true Qi Gong or Tenaga Dalam are Breathing Techniques that can reduce damage and pain, make you 2 times stronger, make you healthier, aslo can strengthen your senses


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 18, 2016)

Mouzalina Mahfud said:


> there is no untouched KO, it's a fake, Tenaga Dalam or Qigong has a limits, comparing to a superman is a kid's fantasy, a true Qi Gong or Tenaga Dalam are Breathing Techniques that can reduce damage and pain, make you 2 times stronger, make you healthier, aslo can strengthen your senses



Bollocks.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 18, 2016)

Mouzalina Mahfud said:


> there is no untouched KO, it's a fake, Tenaga Dalam or Qigong has a limits, comparing to a superman is a kid's fantasy, a true Qi Gong or Tenaga Dalam are Breathing Techniques that can reduce damage and pain, make you 2 times stronger, make you healthier, aslo can strengthen your senses



Watched to much Star Wars love.


----------



## destructautomaton (Nov 18, 2016)

There was an old VHS tape I had shot by Dr. Michael Maliszewski that he these guys on it. I thought i remember seeing this. I mean its interesting but what i dont know how this is going to work in a fight or any real confrontation. I assume these guys at some point where challenged like the yellow bamboo guys and of course it will fail in real time.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 18, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Bollocks.


Sandra?


----------



## Mouzalina Mahfud (Nov 25, 2016)

Military Self Defense US Army VS Indonesian Army (Getaran Technique)


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Dec 16, 2016)

MP USA actually about 20 min away from me I used to know the guy that started the school. 

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mouzalina Mahfud (Dec 17, 2016)

Dong xiao hu said:


> MP USA actually about 20 min away from me I used to know the guy that started the school.



i hope you can visit them and bring your own recording rigs, and make a test&trials as much as you need, then please share the video in here


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Dec 17, 2016)

Mouzalina Mahfud said:


> i hope you can visit them and bring your own recording rigs, and make a test&trials as much as you need, then please share the video in here


Oh that's not my thing. I believe people don't stay in a martial arts school simply because it works in a fight. There is way more to martial arts than that. I have visited them way back when they first started teaching. I say if people are happy with what they do its not my place to attempt to make them unhappy with it. Plus the martial application of MP worked similar to other silat methods I've seen.

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mouzalina Mahfud (Dec 17, 2016)

Dong xiao hu said:


> Oh that's not my thing. I believe people don't stay in a martial arts school simply because it works in a fight. There is way more to martial arts than that. I have visited them way back when they first started teaching. I say if people are happy with what they do its not my place to attempt to make them unhappy with it. Plus the martial application of MP worked similar to other silat methods I've seen.



The problem is, there are a lot of skeptical people in USA. Many of them are prejudiced against Silat Merpati Putih, but they hide behind the Internet, they do not dare to come to the place to prove it by their self.
i thought you are one of them, are you ?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ok, challenge posts are forbidden,  and this treads pretty darn close.   Youve made extraordinary claims which are inconsistent with generally accepted science.   Not saying your claims are untrue or that a questionable explanation makes something impossible... but you need some serious support for the claims.  Accusations that people hide behind the interebs dont help...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mouzalina Mahfud (Dec 17, 2016)

*Standard Optical Test
*


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Dec 17, 2016)

Mouzalina Mahfud said:


> The problem is, there are a lot of skeptical people in USA. Many of them are prejudiced against Silat Merpati Putih, but they hide behind the Internet, they do not dare to come to the place to prove it by their self.
> i thought you are one of them, are you ?


I'm not prejudice against MP. I have known some of the practitioners for years. One even joined our Capoeira group. The skepticism comes from claims of being able to do certain things in with the chaos of a fight. In the US there is an old saying "seeing is believing." Also the motto of the state that I am originally from is. "Show Me". So it as you can see skepticism is a part of the mind set here. 

My Kung Fu teacher had an amazing ability in qigong but never believed or taught extraordinary use of qi in fighting. 

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mouzalina Mahfud (Dec 17, 2016)

QiGong is the same as TenagaDalam in Silat, it's about breathwork, Karate also have breathwork system, in India it's called "Pranayama", we do use TenagaDalam for healing just like QiGong did

But in Silat MP, we have more than that, we train to sync both of our right and left brain, and put in a state of our Beta and Theta waves to activate our vibravision ability

this technique uses Bioelectricity in our body to absorbs the sub-atomic vibration through our skin and visualize it in our mind

we help more than 1000 blind people here in indonesia, we teach our military to be able shooting targets in the dark without nightvision, we teach them to detect landmine, we teach them to detect the victims of natural disaster
*
Shooting targets*





*Silat sparring*


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Dec 17, 2016)

Sparring is not fighting. Target shooting is not the same as being in a fire fight.

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mouzalina Mahfud (Dec 17, 2016)

do you learn capoera in the street with strangers or training in class ? is your country train the military marksmanship skills in the training field or the actual battle field ?

think smart please, we teach the basic technique here in class, and it will help us in the street


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 17, 2016)

I would love to see one of your practitioner's tested in a *scientific test* with real scientists (non-affiliated) present to see if they could duplicate any feats in a lab/range environment with all items provided by the scientists.  Might be really interesting!

Most tests like this end up like the following:




















I believe James Randi will pay a million dollars to anyone who shows that their psychic ability is real!

Skepticism is healthy.  If this is real then you need to immediately have it verified by real scientists as it would be incredible.  However, without scientists verifying it then well it is hard for anybody to believe it!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 17, 2016)

Mouzalina Mahfud said:


> do you learn capoera in the street with strangers or training in class ? is your country train the military marksmanship skills in the training field or the actual battle field ?
> 
> think smart please, we teach the basic technique here in class, and it will help us in the street



Utter nonsense.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 17, 2016)

Mouzalina Mahfud said:


> do you learn capoera in the street with strangers or training in class ? is your country train the military marksmanship skills in the training field or the actual battle field ?
> 
> think smart please, we teach the basic technique here in class, and it will help us in the street



Help you in the street how? Avoiding dog poo maybe.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 20, 2016)

Mouzalina Mahfud said:


> is your country train the military marksmanship skills in the training field or the actual battle field ?



Both.


----------



## Paul_D (Dec 20, 2016)

Mouzalina Mahfud said:


> this technique uses Bioelectricity in our body to absorbs the sub-atomic vibration through our skin and visualize it in our mind


Midi-chlorians do something similar from what I understand.


----------



## Juany118 (Jan 9, 2017)

I think the prejudice mentioned may come from something I am used to from the study of Japanese Martial arts, Aikido most notably.  Aikido talks slot about your ki and that of the opponent.  People see the context in which it is noted traditionally in teaching and then see the no touch stuff and dismiss it.  Let me give an Aikido example.

There is a term for a series of throws that translates, roughly, into "breath throw." In some more traditional descriptions they speak about inhaling deeply as your opponent attacks, to absorb their ki, and then exhale upon the executing the throw to use their ki to power it.  That is bollocks. What you are actually doing is this.  In inhaling before you execute the throw and exhaling as it is executed you are loosening the diaphragm so you can have unhindered motion.  If your diaphragm was contracted during the throw you would not be able to move as swiftly or smoothly.  Then you are using the opponent's momentum (aka ki) to provide the primary motive power for the throw.

You have other similar things such as proper breathing generating ki energy to allow you to fight with a more clear mind.  Again bollocks.  What one is doing there is, use a natural physical reaction to your benefit.  In fight or flight the dump of hormones causes the heart rate to rise.  This can (short form because it's really complicated) reduce cognitive function, cause tunnel vision, auditory exclusion due to the fact the body thinks it needs to send more oxygen to power fight or flight vs thought, and cause a progressive degredation of fine motor skills much of this produced by the elevated heart rate.

This elevated heart rate (again all the follows is short form, it's really complicated) also causes a rise in respiration as more oxygen is needed due to more blood being pumped through the body.  The thing is you can reduce the rise heart rate, to an extent, with proper breathing.  By doing "tactical breathing", in some MA circles it is called dantian breathing, you bring in more oxygen per breath than the rapid breathing the hormone dump tries to force on you.  This extra oxygen per breath means the heart doesn't have to pump as fast in order to provide the oxygen required by the fight or flight response.  This keeping the heart rate down means that you reduced the effects on cognition, vision, hearing and fine motor skills.

TL;DR.  Ki was used in the past to explain things that people observed but could not quantify due to the state of the science of the day.  If one perpetuates any of the more "mystical" abilities today though and simply says "ki" instead of the quantifiable causes, similar to the examples I just provided, expect things to be dismissed.  It's not prejudice, it's people knowing there are quantifiable answers to why things happen and when confronted with mysticism saying "show me the numbers.". This is called logic.


----------



## Mouzalina Mahfud (Apr 25, 2017)

Silat Merpati Putih live on FOX13


----------



## Reedone816 (May 1, 2017)

merpati putih also learning MMA,
it was refreshing to see how open minded they're.
I still remember when they refused to enter sport silat competition, they said it was unsafe for the opponent.
Then they entered the sport competition, there they're complete devastated.
Then knowing someone who know to fight among their rank, they appoint him to teach MP how to fight in sport silat, even though the person has lower grade belt MP than the students he was entrusted, he taught them to not 'too honest' when fighting so the opponent can't guest where they're aiming at.
Years passed by, now MP has gold medalist among their rank.
and now following the trend after years in USA, they're learning part they're lack which is grappling...


----------

